# Brick weed to soft?



## sl0wdr0

I didn't know where to post this...

I know alot of weed that comes from bricks are real hard due to compression but is there a way to uncompress a brick?  Make it soft again.  I've heard something like a humidifier or a vaporizer, but I just wanted to know peoples opinions and other techniques if this is even possible.


----------



## HippyInEngland

Chip a bit of the brick off and put it in a glass of water, leave it a few hours, drain the brick out and re dry it, the water will not harm the weed, all your doing is letting it expand then re drying it


----------



## sl0wdr0

Putting it in the water would not form any type of molds later?


----------



## BigTree420

it shouldnt as long as you dry it right after and dont leave it sittin around wet...


----------



## twitch

I break pieces up and put in humidor that I got a a b'day present, works very well. Before that used to wrap in damp towel and allow to absorb moisture from towel slowly.


----------



## TURKEYNECK

whats the point? just grind it up and smoke it...


----------



## HippyInEngland

TURKEYNECK said:
			
		

> whats the point? just grind it up and smoke it...


 
Unless it is being made to look better to sell on


----------



## twitch

I don't sell weed, only smoke it.
Usually when I do get weed in brick it is also very dry.
I think it tastes better when not real dried out, and when I do roll the occasional joint I prefer it to not be so dry it falls apart, that's all.


----------



## sl0wdr0

TURKEYNECK said:
			
		

> whats the point? just grind it up and smoke it...





			
				HippyInEngland said:
			
		

> Unless it is being made to look better to sell on




The weed is so hard that it broke a friends grindy.  Was gonna get one of those super heavy duty titanium steel... IDK, a good one, but still haven't.  We used to but the weed was hard.


----------



## GeoffTheMess

i wouldnt even smoke weed that broke a grinder haha...cant you find better nuggets


----------



## zipflip

HippyInEngland said:
			
		

> Chip a bit of the brick off and put it in a glass of water, leave it a few hours, drain the brick out and re dry it, the water will not harm the weed, all your doing is letting it expand then re drying it


 ive done this before when i got some really hard severely dry brick weed but from experience usin ordinary tap water after mine dried it had like a white crusty look to it and i thought bout it and remembered that our water is loaded wit soethin that always crusts up the faucets etc. so just for safety measure i'd use bottled spring water and also would chlorine in some tap water hurt the thc at all?


----------



## zipflip

sl0wdr0 said:
			
		

> The weed is so hard that it broke a friends grindy. Was gonna get one of those super heavy duty titanium steel... IDK, a good one, but still haven't. We used to but the weed was hard.


every once in while i run into a bag of brick like that as well. it breaks the acrylic grinders easy. but personally i enjoy smokin my herbage as well as admiring it nomatter wat form brick or nuggets etc... i like to break it up  by hand unless im vaporizin it. then i got a battery operated grinder i hit it wit.


----------



## 215zealot

I couldnt say that i have smoked brick weed in years, i feel sorry for all who have to.

That being said, we had some trainwreck a while back that was extremely frosty but a little dry.  To solve the problem my boy put the buds in a tupperware with a damn paper towel, the buds managed to get their "squeezability" back after a 24 hour process.


----------



## sl0wdr0

We going through the biggest drought right now in the tx panhandle.  Insane prices for swag (i know i didn't spell that right).  Usually 40$ an O, now about 80$ an O, 2 oz are around 130$.  It's just insane.

I dunno why but I'd rather be high on swag than dro, that crazy high is what I like.  So finding this brick weed is all that's around on what little there is.
Tried some white widow, orange kush an alaskan thunder ****.  Some crazy stuff.


But I'm still trying these tactics haha but I keep on smoking before I can test them out.


----------



## because i got high

dude the best way to do this is to steam it with a pot of water and a metal strainer w ith a handle, the ones that we use for noodles, step one boil water about half pot full and leave it boiling, step to put your stash in the strainer and hold it over the steam and watch it unfold! be careful not to burn yourself and flip the stash and pick the buds off and set aside to cool off. do this until the brick breaks apart by steam. do not get it too damp "you can let it air dry for a day" and store in a zip lock bag with an orange peel also


----------



## zipflip

sl0wdr0 said:
			
		

> We going through the biggest drought right now in the tx panhandle. Insane prices for swag (i know i didn't spell that right). Usually 40$ an O, now about 80$ an O, 2 oz are around 130$. It's just insane.
> 
> I dunno why but I'd rather be high on swag than dro, that crazy high is what I like. So finding this brick weed is all that's around on what little there is.
> Tried some white widow, orange kush an alaskan thunder ****. Some crazy stuff.
> 
> 
> But I'm still trying these tactics haha but I keep on smoking before I can test them out.


 
wow i wish our weed here was that cheap. 80 an  oz... here all we get is brick and occassionally some decent nugs. but the scene here is really gettin scandalous. i mean like people beating trichs off their supply they sell or drying out leftovers fom making iso oil or dry hash and reslling it again.  and theres bunch of people who get some decent swag and they squeeze the seeds out the buds and call it nugs and sell it for 100-120 a quarter.
  the last few months the average price of smoke round here has risen bout 10-15$ a quarter from wat it was even a few months ago.
  i cannot stand the people who are out there selling weed who are in it for a hussle and to make as most out of nothin as they can. i mean i've got a bag last week that was so wet almost as if it was sprayed down and the dude says it was fresh. i mean it looked exactly like brick but wet.   now i know the difference between fresh buds and brick man and i got so pissed at the dude for tryin to pass thi onto me even after i put up my money for him to go gt it relying on his word. and dude tells me he cant give me my money back. i told him if he didnt i'd shove this bag down his throat. (please excuse the violent nature of my story).  and the guy just lauged at me and turned away and started walking so i grabbed him threw him down and proceeded to keep to my word of shovin it down his throat if i wasnt refunded. i literally tried shovin it down his throat and dude coughed up some cash he claims he forgot he had in hin his wallet.  lol  
  and wat really ticks me off is many friends of mine who get a bag and it turns out to be **** or come up short on weight of just plain suck or were lied to and decieved into buyin it. they all just say "oh well at least i found some"    man o man people. dont be scared. its your money and you deserve wat you pay for and everyone who lets a hussler or scammer take advantage of you in my opinion it all contributes to the nature of the way things are going in some areas and some places.  JMO.  and trust me i know the feeling of having been lookin round for bag for days at a time and finally found some but it turns out to be crap or just flat out im standing wit rgret wishin i never got it and i would too shrug my shoulders an say oh well  but no more man.  for as much as i smoke and wat it costs here for weed.  i'll be darned if i ever let someone get away from tryin to pass a fast one on or over me.
   i live in the upper midwest states. and you would think that being canada is right on our border where im at that we'd have some good or even half way decent bud  but its like someone plopped it out of their bum
  im all out of my harvest bud from my first grow outdoor last year so its back to old times until next this years harvest.  thanks for whoever listened to my rant  lol


----------



## Icex420

zipflip said:
			
		

> wow i wish our weed here was that cheap. 80 an oz... here all we get is brick and occassionally some decent nugs. but the scene here is really gettin scandalous. i mean like people beating trichs off their supply they sell or drying out leftovers fom making iso oil or dry hash and reslling it again. and theres bunch of people who get some decent swag and they squeeze the seeds out the buds and call it nugs and sell it for 100-120 a quarter.
> the last few months the average price of smoke round here has risen bout 10-15$ a quarter from wat it was even a few months ago.
> i cannot stand the people who are out there selling weed who are in it for a hussle and to make as most out of nothin as they can. i mean i've got a bag last week that was so wet almost as if it was sprayed down and the dude says it was fresh. i mean it looked exactly like brick but wet. now i know the difference between fresh buds and brick man and i got so pissed at the dude for tryin to pass thi onto me even after i put up my money for him to go gt it relying on his word. and dude tells me he cant give me my money back. i told him if he didnt i'd shove this bag down his throat. (please excuse the violent nature of my story). and the guy just lauged at me and turned away and started walking so i grabbed him threw him down and proceeded to keep to my word of shovin it down his throat if i wasnt refunded. i literally tried shovin it down his throat and dude coughed up some cash he claims he forgot he had in hin his wallet. lol
> and wat really ticks me off is many friends of mine who get a bag and it turns out to be **** or come up short on weight of just plain suck or were lied to and decieved into buyin it. they all just say "oh well at least i found some" man o man people. dont be scared. its your money and you deserve wat you pay for and everyone who lets a hussler or scammer take advantage of you in my opinion it all contributes to the nature of the way things are going in some areas and some places. JMO. and trust me i know the feeling of having been lookin round for bag for days at a time and finally found some but it turns out to be crap or just flat out im standing wit rgret wishin i never got it and i would too shrug my shoulders an say oh well but no more man. for as much as i smoke and wat it costs here for weed. i'll be darned if i ever let someone get away from tryin to pass a fast one on or over me.
> i live in the upper midwest states. and you would think that being canada is right on our border where im at that we'd have some good or even half way decent bud but its like someone plopped it out of their bum
> im all out of my harvest bud from my first grow outdoor last year so its back to old times until next this years harvest. thanks for whoever listened to my rant lol


 

Holy shiz..


----------



## diablo_cannabis

sl0wdr0 said:
			
		

> I didn't know where to post this...
> 
> I know alot of weed that comes from bricks are real hard due to compression but is there a way to uncompress a brick?  Make it soft again.  I've heard something like a humidifier or a vaporizer, but I just wanted to know peoples opinions and other techniques if this is even possible.



This may sound weird and I am not sure it would work with MJ, I've never tried it but its a thought.

My most favorite snack in the world it soft and chewy chocolate chip cookies, well after week or two of freshly baked cookies they kinda get crispy. One day I opened a tin of cookies my mom had made a week prior only to find a couple slices of white bread and the cookies just as soft as the day they were baked. My mom said the bread gently adds moisture to the cookies and keeps them fresh. 

try it with a small chunk of that brick.


----------



## massproducer

You would rather smoke mexican brick then hydro...  This tells me that there is a major problem here...  I have never heard anyone say that mexican brick gets them the highest.  wow, 40 - 80 bucks a Ozie!!!  The stuff I am blowing on costs literally 10 times that but it is also the purps, purple kush, god bud and bc kush...  I think this may be a good time to start growing, so you never need to smoke that mexican garbage again.  Good luck bro, let me know if you are interested in setting up your own personal garden, I will do all that i can to help because noone should have to smoke that stuff, the fact is...  If we stop buying it, then they will be forced to stop selling it, and step up their game with a respectible product


----------



## BuddyLuv

I would have done the same thing Zip. I do not come from a "turn the other cheek" family, more like an eye for an eye. Usually Karma does it for me but I would be damned if I let someone rip me off and then laugh in my face.


----------



## zipflip

BuddyLuv said:
			
		

> I would have done the same thing Zip. I do not come from a "turn the other cheek" family, more like an eye for an eye. Usually Karma does it for me but I would be damned if I let someone rip me off and then laugh in my face.


 yeah man,   i dont think there's no such thing as respect or honor even trust or any of that stuff there use to be amongst us smokers.  man, i remeber when the clique of friends i belonged to we were all smokers and we all lived strict by like a certain code of ethics or more so had that etiquette i never ever see any more.  its all about the hustle and the money and game or like some sport an ya get all these kids who wanna be cool thinkin that bein a dealer they'll be cool and they get ripped off or taken advantage of by older wiser punks who prey on kids like such so then these kids think they gettin square and they divie it to where they get they money worth and everyone else gets ripped off in the process. and its not just kids/teens either i know few cats my age an older who are just the same.   watever happened to people wanting to get high and being able to give even your close friend your money to get ya some knowing he'll bring ya back wat ya paid for or better,
  and i aint even that old and i look at how much things in this world have changed in just the last 10-15 years not only with MJ but everything and it blows my flippin mind.  kinda makes me wanna say to heck with society find me a good woman and settle somewhere in the mountains and live off the land hunt an garden even grow my own smoke and make my own hooch ya know all that good stuff.  thats kinda my dream, honestly. but now a days its almost impossible to fall off the radar for most people. its the governments goal to keep as many of us under their thumb and keep us there as much and as long as possible.    
  anyone know any secluded areas  LOL


----------



## BuddyLuv

I don't about living in the mountains (I perfer being by water) or any of that stuff but you are right about the world changing. Seems like everyone is only looking out for themselves or trying to get over on one another in one way or another. I have lost friends from high school over weed, or their greed however way you want to look at it.


----------



## eastla_kushsmoka

over here in southern cali when im smoking some bomb and i feel i need a lil iso oil to add a extra kick i usually can find a oz of some good ses for around 30-35 bucks but i am mex american so i know people who know people who know other people that know people lol just a lil slow off some 818 bubba


----------



## zipflip

EASTLA_KUSHSMOKA said:
			
		

> over here in southern cali when im smoking some bomb and i feel i need a lil iso oil to add a extra kick i usually can find a oz of some good ses for around 30-35 bucks but i am mex american so i know people who know people who know other people that know people lol just a lil slow off some 818 bubba


  once again i say "must be nice"  happy pufffin man...  maybe some day i will relocate and move to somewhere different  lol


----------



## zipflip

BuddyLuv said:
			
		

> I don't about living in the mountains (I perfer being by water) or any of that stuff but you are right about the world changing. Seems like everyone is only looking out for themselves or trying to get over on one another in one way or another. I have lost friends from high school over weed, or their greed however way you want to look at it.


 
lets build a time machine


----------



## BuddyLuv

Nah, I do not want to be the one who creates a paradox that destroys the world. I will stick to what I know best, destroying brain cells.


----------



## leafminer

BuddyLuv said:
			
		

> Nah, I do not want to be the one who creates a paradox that destroys the world. I will stick to what I know best, destroying brain cells.


:bong::rofl:


----------



## GeoffTheMess

zipflip said:
			
		

> yeah man,   i dont think there's no such thing as respect or honor even trust or any of that stuff there use to be amongst us smokers.  man, i remeber when the clique of friends i belonged to we were all smokers and we all lived strict by like a certain code of ethics or more so had that etiquette i never ever see any more.  its all about the hustle and the money and game or like some sport an ya get all these kids who wanna be cool thinkin that bein a dealer they'll be cool and they get ripped off or taken advantage of by older wiser punks who prey on kids like such so then these kids think they gettin square and they divie it to where they get they money worth and everyone else gets ripped off in the process. and its not just kids/teens either i know few cats my age an older who are just the same.   watever happened to people wanting to get high and being able to give even your close friend your money to get ya some knowing he'll bring ya back wat ya paid for or better,
> and i aint even that old and i look at how much things in this world have changed in just the last 10-15 years not only with MJ but everything and it blows my flippin mind.  kinda makes me wanna say to heck with society find me a good woman and settle somewhere in the mountains and live off the land hunt an garden even grow my own smoke and make my own hooch ya know all that good stuff.  thats kinda my dream, honestly. but now a days its almost impossible to fall off the radar for most people. its the governments goal to keep as many of us under their thumb and keep us there as much and as long as possible.
> anyone know any secluded areas  LOL



i've kinda fallen off the radar...its easy, make a quick move and dont tell anyone where your going, only tell close friends..

i left where i was and moved into a rural area with my girlfriend. to the home i grew up in....im pretty sure a few people think i died


----------



## NorCalHal

Brick weed is the root of all evil in the MMJ scene.

BUT, I have done my share of rollin' up the seedy stuff mtself.

The trick to breaking up bricks is to spray them down with Pepsi or Coke. Put it in the microwave for about 15-20 seconds. Brick will fluff up and your herb will taste better. 

I know, i know...sounds hokey, but it works.


----------



## duffman

half oz=175
oz=250 bush 300-350 dro


----------



## duffman

i live in the most isolated city in the world.
thats why i just grow for it


----------



## houseoftreasure

TURKEYNECK said:
			
		

> whats the point? just grind it up and smoke it...


 
We are of the philosophy, that if you put it in a mully-matic, or even just a hand twisted grinder... it all smokes the same. Or... If you're already to high, just chip a piece off and stick it in some thing... Well there you go. What is the purpose of re-fluffing? Just a whole lot of mess, time and energy to deal with.


----------

